# Blair Castle for May Bank Hol



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of going here for the first May holiday;

http://www.blaircastlecaravanpark.co.uk/stay_caravan_park.cfm

Anyone stayed here before - what's it like? 
Or is anybody else going there that weekend?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Stayed there about 15 years ago,lovely walks along the river,hotel a short walk for the odd drink or two,the castle is well worth a visit.
I dont think you will be disappointed.

Les


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi
If its any help,the Frau and me went to the site nearby last May
and we cycled through the blair castle sight to get to glen tilt.
The BC site looked nice, a vast open area of parkland with big trees dotted about, it was quite busy even for may, we had a quick peek at the facilities and they looked good, modern and clean.
There was direct access to the woods and walks at the back of the site and just a short walk outside the large entrance to the local hotel .
We stayed at the smaller river tilt site nearby which was excellent, it has its own small heated indoor pool and a superb restaurant at its entrance I hope this is not getting too boring but we sat on the upstairs terrace of the restaurant at 8.30 in the evening had a brilliant sunday lunch special for 10 quid each the weather was warm I could not believe we were in scotland . Unfotunately I think that was all the summer we were going to get last year.
Sorry for the lack of icons
Ray


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Blair Castle*

Have stayed there a number of times.One of our favourites.
It is a large site with a number of mobile caravans as well as touring pitches and is in a lovely setting.
It is close enough to the A9 for getting around but far enough away to avoid much traffic noise
Usually the motorcarvans are in one area. An area for tents is close by.
The site has three or four shower blocks. Our pitch had its own water tap and drain. 
You can walk directly from the site to the Castle which is well worth a visit.
If you head north from the site for a mile or two you get to the House of Bruer with its, upmarket, shops.
It is like a Scottish version of Harrods with a restaurant, food hall and clothing shop as well as others.
Try walking to the top of the Falls of Bruer.
If you fancy a train ride the station is only a short walk from the site.
There is an excellent "chippie" just over the road from the site entrance.
Great walks around the Castle grounds.
Have fun.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

We stayed there a couple of years back around a Bank Holiday time. Vowed never to go back. Too large, too busy, too crammed together and too many kids running around or on bikes.

Area is great with lots of walks and the castle is worth a visit.

Colin


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Is a lovely part of the country but have not stayed on the campsite.

Just a thought - have you booked? I tried to get on somewhere in the borders for the early May bank holiday and came up with zilch although it may not be so bad further north.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Blair Castle*

Hi Morag,

Called in past Blair Castle on Sunday and have brochure.

Have sent you a PM.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We were there last week and also twice last year. It is a lovely site and the village is a nice place. Good chip shop across the road and the Blair Atholl hotel pub does great bar food and excellent real ales. Moreover, easy access on to the A9 for other trips, Pitlochry for its two distilleries and House of Bruar to keep the wife happy, although prices are over the top. HOWEVER, it is not the place to go during a holiday period. They put far too many units very close together. It is like living on an aire in France. I would thoroughly recommend it at other times.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies, and Alan for your PM.

We have decided to avoid Blair Castle as it's a Bank Holiday. But we'll try it at a quieter time.

Hubby now says he wants a site next weekend that he can launch his kayak from, so I'm off to look for somewhere suitable for that.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Going there tonight for the weekend so I'll let you know. I can say they're not cheap though at £20.50 per night including elec and they get even dearer main season.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I supose it wasn't bad. Mixed feelings about it really. The site is vast with the main pitching areas being toward the sides with huge play areas in the middle.
I think we were allocated the worst possible area to pitch though (pitch 42) The grass was very threadbare due to the line of high fir trees behind us and the wet weather meant a rather depressingly muddy outlook and numerous puddles.
Another problem with the pitches here are that you cant get a satellite tv signal due to the trees, freeview is non existant and analogue is rubbish.
Also hookup is a bit prone to tripping rather too readily. don't know what amperage it is but I suspect about 10A
Shower/toilet blocks varied from adequate to palatial. The best was the one closest to the reception area which was lovely and warm and huge shower cubicles. The only problem was the annoying 10 second shower timer button.
Another little annoyance was the motorhome service point by the reception only had waste water disposal and fresh water fill up, no elsan emptying point. You had to go to another toilet block to do that.
Good points were the staff are lovely. The park as a whole is very nice too and the amenities are great. Fantastic location for hill walking.
Personaly I dont think a low season price of £20:50 per night was worth it and wont be going back.


----------

